# SS Logician Harrison Line



## jimmyd (Jun 23, 2008)

My wife's Grandfather was a fireman/stoker aboard the SS Logician during the war. He was killed while aboard during the evacuation of Crete at Suda Bay. The only photo we can find is the one on this site and other than the very basics on the net we can find very little info at all. Her Grandfather's name was Joseph Campbell of Liverpool if there is anyone out there who has any more info I would be grateful

Regards

James (@)


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cargo liner Logician, 5,993grt, (T&J Harrison) loaded with a cargo of tanks and munitions at Liverpool sailed up to the Clyde and joined up with the Freetown bound 29 ship Convoy WS-6A, sailing from the Clyde on the 9th February 1941, arriving at Freetown on the 1st March. Here the ship joined up with the 34 ship Capetown bound Convoy WS-6 and once off Capetown the Logician continued onto Durban, arriving on the 25th March. From there the ship joined up with Convoy WS-6D sailing on the 31st March and dispersed off Aden six days later where the ship continued to Alexandria via Suez, arriving Alexandria on the 29th April. For the final part of her voyage the Logician joined up with 4 ship Convoy ANF-30 for Suda Bay arriving on the 14th May. The same day the ship was attacked by enemy aircraft. On the 16th after completing discharging the ship was again attacked killing three of the ships crew and wounding a number of others who were placed in a temporary make-shift hospital. These wounded would eventually become prisoners of war. Other surviving crewmembers were evacuated by British landing craft. The Logician was finally sunk two miles from Kalani Prism on the 25th May. The PoW's were transported on the prison ship Santa Cathirina to Salonika and held in Greece for five weeks before being transported by rail for an 8 day journey through Bulgaria, Romania, Hungry and Austria and eventually interned at the Sandbostal Concentration Camp until the Merchant Navy PoW camp Milag Nord was constructed, where they were interned until the camp was liberated 28th April 1945.

Commemorated Tower Hill Memorial Panel 65.

CAMPBELL, Fireman and Trimmer, JOSEPH, S.S. Logician (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 21st May 1941. Age 23. Son of James and Annie Campbell; husband of Irene Campbell, of Liverpool. 

RAWLINSON, Boy, JAMES, S.S. Logician (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 25th May 1941. 

Suda Bay War Cemetery

CONNOR, Donkeyman, FRANCES, S.S. Logician (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 16th May 1941. Age 65. Special Memorial "C".8. C. 17. 

JOSSE, Deck Hand, KENNETH, S.S. Logician (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 16th May 1941. Age 16.Special Memorial "C". 9. B. 14. 

REES, Fireman and Trimmer, HENRY EVAN, S.S. Logician (Liverpool). Merchant Navy. 16th May 1941. Age 20. Son of James Rees and of Elizabeth Ann Rees, of Liverpool. Special Memorial. "C". 9. B. 15.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

James, Try these for pics.

http://whttp://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Logician-02.html http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Logician-01.html http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Logician-03.h tml http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides
/Logician-04.html

Barney


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

James.




www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Logician-01.html

www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Logician-02.html

www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Logician-03.html

www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships L/slides/Logician-04.html

James, if this dos'nt work, they are on "photoship.com" 

Barney.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Barney All sites came up 1st class. R58


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks , R58. Other lot did;nt work.

Barney.


----------



## jimmyd (Jun 23, 2008)

*thanks*

Thank you all for your help the phot's and info are great. Joseph's grave was never found on Crete and it has always bothered my wife's family I am trying to gather a small personal booklet together to give to the mother-in-law and with your permission this information will go in it

regards

James (& Jackie) (==D)


----------

